# New to home recording - Audio Interface help



## RestyPad (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey SSO, sorry if this is the wrong forum section

I've just bought an audio interface *Behringer U-Phoria UM2* with the intention of recording music, at the moment I've no idea how it works, and since Behringer didn't include any kind of manuals I have to ask here.

Question 1: Is it possible to record the guitar while listening to the backing track from the same PC speakers/headphones if yes how can I set it up? or does the sound have to come out from the interface?
I've drawn a picture to illustrate it like this: http://i.imgur.com/evJVvEj.png

Question 2: How does an ASIO driver work? I'm using a demo version of peavey revalver but I can't seem to get any output nor input, it doesn't react with my guitar

Basically I ask for a step-to-step guide that could help me out, I'm quiet new to this and I hope I don't ask too many stupid questions.

Thanks in advance


----------



## mgh (Jan 6, 2014)

1.- yes, you need to use multitrack software - your Um-2 comes with Traction 4. Alternatively you can use something like Reaper. you put the backing song on one track then record onto the second track. both tracks are summed at a master buss/soundcard output for you to hear together.

2. - ASIO is a audio-streaming driver protocol - there are other drivers available, from MME (the worst, with large latency (the amount of time it takes to convert the audio to/from analogue to digital)), WDM (Windows only, only really used historically by Sonar) and ASIO (usually the driver format with the lowest latency). 

you will probably have to set ASIO in two places; once in the UM-2 control panel (set sample rate to 44.1khz, and latency to something medium-fast - don't know how Behringer reports this, it could be in samples, ms or 'fastest - slowest', but say 256 samples, 6ms or medium-fast);

and then also in Revalver - somewhere in audio devices dialogue box you will need to choose ASIO as driver format, and then specify the input audio as 'behringer Um2 input 1' or something like that, and the same for the audio output.

HTH


----------



## RestyPad (Jan 7, 2014)

mgh said:


> 1.- yes, you need to use multitrack software - your Um-2 comes with Traction 4. Alternatively you can use something like Reaper. you put the backing song on one track then record onto the second track. both tracks are summed at a master buss/soundcard output for you to hear together.
> 
> 2. - ASIO is a audio-streaming driver protocol - there are other drivers available, from MME (the worst, with large latency (the amount of time it takes to convert the audio to/from analogue to digital)), WDM (Windows only, only really used historically by Sonar) and ASIO (usually the driver format with the lowest latency).
> 
> ...



Thank you for that!
Clarifies everything, I'm going to order a jack adapter for my speakers, I'll post about my results


----------



## RestyPad (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay I'm still not able to get any input or output signal in revalver nor reaper. Can it put something about my ASIO driver or configuration? Also I've tried all combination of input and output devices and none of them work. I've downloaded both the ASIO4ALL driver and Behringer's ASIO driver and both won't work

Here's some pictures of it:
Input and output devices, I've tried every combination









ASIO4ALL driver config




and Behringer ASIO config









Thanks in advance


----------



## mgh (Jan 9, 2014)

have you got the UM2 working at all? if not, get that sorted first. ASIO4ALL is basically a wrapper for the WDM driver which makes it look like an ASIO driver to host software. 
you shouldn't need to use that.

from those options, i'd say Behringer Audio 1 OR In 1 should be the one to go for on input, and output should be either Behringer Out 1+ 2 or Out 1 + 2 

In the control panel, i'd set ASIO resolution to 24 bits in both USB and ASIO, and set sample rate to 44.1 (prob won't matter, but worth doing).

Edit - if you're using headphones to monitor, there might be a different output listing for that..


----------



## RestyPad (Jan 9, 2014)

I've tried everything you said again, still no inputs or outputs, the rate is also set at 44.1k now but it didn't change a thing either. 
The control panel doesn't allow me to change the ASIO resolution it's fixed at USB: 16 bit and ASIO: 32 bit

not sure what to do now


----------



## mgh (Jan 9, 2014)

ok, has the UM2 worked in anything? (ie can you get it play YouTube or iTunes or anything) - does it appear in the Windows Sound devices


----------



## RestyPad (Jan 9, 2014)

not sure how to make it play youtube or itunes, but it appears in windows sound devices as "Behringer USB WDM AUDIO 2.8.40" do you think the interface could be broken?

Edit: Okay I went into the interface's properties and tried to do a soundcheck all I can hear is a heavily distorted "telephone ringing"-ish sound, I can hear the sound every few seconds even without testing

Edit Edit: I tried switching USB, it fixed the white telephone noise, I can go on youtube etc. and hear stuff now (however only instruments? I think the Jack adapter might be broken) I'll try to see if it works now


----------



## mgh (Jan 9, 2014)

not sure why it's set to WDM now other than the Asio4All driver is taking precedence rather than the native ASIO.

what version of Windows do you have? looking at the Behringer d/l page, their UM drivers don't support Win 8 officially
the fact that it's appearing in the sound devices window is good; can you disable your onboard soundcard or anything else you have (eg gaming audio card) and set the UM2 as the default audio device?
that should mean, if it works, that you will hear streamed audio via it...


----------



## mgh (Jan 9, 2014)

IMPORTANT NOTES:
-------------------
-> Driver will be installed ONLY on USB port where your hardware is connected while installation!

-> After installation ALL other audio drivers are blocked on this USB port!

-> For using different drivers: Connect your USB audio hardware to a different USB port.

-> Alternative drivers which work fine with the named hardware products:
Vista + Windows 7: ASIO4ALL (see providers homepage)

from the driver d/l read-me...never EVER seen that on any other audio interface driver! rubbish!


----------



## RestyPad (Jan 9, 2014)

It works now, apparently the USB port was bad and I just switched to another USB port and everything is working. So much trouble for a bad USB port

but thanks for everything mgh! I really appreciate your help


----------



## mgh (Jan 9, 2014)

good luck with recording now! it's a mad money pit if you get into it, but there are lots of good free VSTs to make it easier - for guitar look at the LePou and AcmeBarShred plug-ins, and generally the VarietyofSound plugs are awesome.


----------



## mshparber (Aug 3, 2015)

RestyPad said:


> Hey SSO, sorry if this is the wrong forum section
> 
> I've just bought an audio interface *Behringer U-Phoria UM2* with the intention of recording music, at the moment I've no idea how it works, and since Behringer didn't include any kind of manuals I have to ask here.
> 
> ...


Hello friend,
I have the same issue - I am not able to make my instrument sound through my computer speakers... Exactly as in your picture (http://i.imgur.com/evJVvEj.png)
Have you managed to set this up?
Thanks!


----------



## Justin L Franks (Aug 8, 2015)

RestyPad said:


> I've drawn a picture to illustrate it like this: http://i.imgur.com/evJVvEj.png



Hook up your speakers to your audio interface, not your computer.



> I've just bought an audio interface Behringer U-Phoria UM2 with the intention of recording music, at the moment I've no idea how it works, and since Behringer didn't include any kind of manuals I have to ask here.



Manuals are on Behringer's website, just like pretty much every product nowadays. Printed manuals are rare.


----------

